# poss retiring to the usa



## maxwright (Nov 8, 2007)

hi all,
i might be recieving some money, and would like to retire early,and live of the nest egg,
and live in the usa, either tallahassee or jacksonvile fl.
but would be worried about
house,5+ bedroom(up to 500k)
schools,
health care,
what taxes are there ?
what about bring over a largish nest egg,re taxes
what are the weekly/monthy/anual bills going to be like ?
oh and there 7 (2x adults,5 kids) of us
both my wife or my wouldnt want to work,just spend slowly for the rest of are time,(42 now)(so rules out most visas ??)
where do you start trying to figure out all this,if this is poss?


----------



## chris1 (Nov 9, 2007)

There is no retirement visa to the USA...you would have to invest your money into Company...or find a job and retire from that....that is just a simple answer..maybe others have found a way...but in 7 years of expats forums the only thing I know for sure about the move to the USA is that its not easy for most...but never say never...


----------



## maxwright (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers chris1 ,so i will either have to buy or start up a business, via a E-2 visa, or invest $1M in the USA or $500K in a high unemployment area, using a EB-5 visa.
i was sort of hoping the nest egg would be enough on its own,


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Setting up a company in the US won't get you a visa or green card. I used to know a couple that had a big house, and a company, and they were applying for the lottery every year because they were only allowed to stay six months out of every year. They returned to Germany for the rest of the year.

Residency in the US is very difficult to get, especially if you come from a develooped country, don't have needed skills, and have no relatives here. It can even be difficult too bring in your own children. Most of the immigrants I know either came over when we had a big shortage of IT people or got university degrees here, which gives you a one-year work permit that is easier to convert.

As far as living expenses go, it depends on where you live, how far you are from a city center, and what you expect. In Manhattan, I'm not sure you could get anything for $500,000, given that a parking space can cost over$100,000. A small 1950's four-bedroom house in a nice part of Falls Church (outside Washington DC) will cost over $600,000. Then in other parts of the country, that will buy you a really big house.


----------



## maxwright (Nov 8, 2007)

ok thank you for replying,either tallahassee or jacksonvile fl.
houses seem bigger,for the money,

it would seem only dv lottery is are only choice then,


----------



## chris1 (Nov 9, 2007)

maxwright said:


> cheers chris1 ,so i will either have to buy or start up a business, via a E-2 visa, or invest $1M in the USA or $500K in a high unemployment area, using a EB-5 visa.
> i was sort of hoping the nest egg would be enough on its own,


Having kids the E2 is not the best way to go...but for a lot the only way...Investing a large amount to buy a greencard...well I know a few people doing that right now...could send you some links...
You can't just retire to the USA...I have no idea why if you can afford it have good healthcare...you could try Belize...a lot of Americans are retiring there...maybe then buy a holiday home in the USA...


----------



## maxwright (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers chris1 ,may have to look into other countries then,


----------



## HarryAshley (Nov 16, 2007)

I am English and have lived in Fl for 12 years, and also a real estate agent, just south of Jacksonville, just drop me an e-mail with your questions.

Regards

Harry Ashley
Hawk Beach Realty Inc
Cell: 386-931-6054
Fax: 866-793-2579


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

HarryAshley said:


> I am English and have lived in Fl for 12 years, and also a real estate agent, just south of Jacksonville, just drop me an e-mail with your questions.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Harry, got any good sites for holiday property rental around the Orlando area


----------



## HarryAshley (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, Orlando not in my area and I avoid it like the plague! There are many sites you can find on the internet, just none that I would be comfortable recommending.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I can not image trying to retire with 5 children.............as depentants.
Best of Luck!

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------

